# Face book comment lol.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This made me laugh. ****. 



Top event. Jus a shame the majority of cars inside had paint defects that was my only gripe. Apart from that the stalls/ Stands were mint.


Gonz.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw that too. Did you also think "what a knob?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Well I do hope there is an improvement on that this year as I've got tickets and if I wanted to see cars covered with paint defects I could just stand on my drive 

:lol:

Of course I joke, I can not wait. Even if the early forecasts are for thunder.....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't find the comments anywhere but guessing it's from someone who doesn't have the balls to enter their own car yet cries about everyone else's


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Can't find the comments anywhere but guessing it's from someone who doesn't have the balls to enter their own car yet cries about everyone else's


It came from a Waxstock advertising post on Face Book, I could name and shame but he might track me down and beat me to death with his rotary !!

Gonz.


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> It came from a Waxstock advertising post on Face Book, I could name and shame but he might track me down and beat me to death with his rotary !!
> 
> Gonz.


Just name him.......

I bet his bonnet on his car has more holograms than 10 £20 notes😂😂

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Just name him.......
> 
> I bet his bonnet on his car has more holograms than 10 £20 notes😂😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not gonna lie, the cars inside wernt perfect but at least they all had the balls to show them


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Not gonna lie, the cars inside wernt perfect but at least they all had the balls to show them


I have full respect for the people who decide to show off there cars to the thousands of people that attends.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Grunty-Boii said:


> I have full respect for the people who decide to show off there cars to the thousands of people that attends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its hard core....did the first 2 shows with the 205 and trust me.....its a stressful couple of weeks to the run up getting the car prepped! (especially when the car only comes back a week before the show and the BBC have been using it for filming on a track!)

Its always good when you get the keyboard warriors bemoaning about the quality of the cars...yet they suddenly vanish when they are offered to show their car or put it up for scrutiny!


----------

